# Trivia 1/18



## luckytrim (Jan 18, 2019)

trivia 1/18
DID YOU KNOW...
o·vo·vi·vip·a·rous
/ōˌvōvəˈvip(ə)rəs/
adjective
Zoology
adjective: ovoviviparous
(of an animal) producing young by means of eggs that are  hatched within the
body of the parent, as in some snakes.

1. Seven of the Fifty are named after Kings and Queens....  Name five of them
...
2. In 1935, before he went to the Berlin Olympics, Jesse Owens  broke three
world records in 45 minutes. Which track and field world  record did he *NOT*
break?
  a. - High Jump
  b. - Long Jump
  c. - 220 Yard Hurdles
  d. - 100 Yard Dash
3. Who Was President ??
... When Custer died at Little Big Horn
4. The alter ego of which astonishing comic book superhero is  the same as
the name of the late UK royal often referred to as the  people's princess?
5. Who Said That ??
"I'm so fast that last night I turned the light switch off in  my bedroom and
I was in bed before the room was dark"...
6. the characters of 'Alice in Wonderland' I'm sure would like  to wish you
all a "very merry ______"!
7. What does the term "bayou" mean?
8. During the Renaissance the potential of the individual was  rediscovered, 
and it was believed that "Man is the measure of all things".  What was this 
belief called?
  a. - Humanism
  b. - Existentialism
  c. - Rationalism
  d. - Idealism

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Electric blankets have a negative effect on a person's quality  of sleep.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

1. Louisiana is named after King Louis XIV of France; Georgia  is named after
King George II and King Charles I is responsible for the names  of North
Carolina and South Carolina and his wife Queen Henrietta Maria  is the reason
Maryland is so named. Virginia, and by extrapolation, West  Virginia are
named after Queen Elizabeth I, the Virgin Queen.
2. - a
3. U. S. Grant
4. Wonder Woman
5.  Muhammad Ali
6. 'Unbirthday'
7. Slow-moving River
8. - a

TRUTH !!
A person's core body temperature drops to facilitate the onset  of sleep.
This means that artificial heat sources, such as electric  blankets, can
negatively affect a person's quality of sleep.

It's a very 'deep' subject, but, if you want to delve 'deeper'  , here's an
explanation...

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10341381


----------

